# Anyone ever make a pear melomel? If so what did you think of it?



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I have made Versions of Meads for well over 30 years. Honey has been the primary sugar source in literally thousands of gallons of scrumptious brews. And a few not so. 

I find the adventure of making a new variety fun! The anticipation of wonder revives memories of youth awaiting all the wondrous things we will grow into. 

I am in the beginning stages of a first time brew of pear melomel, A friend has an orchard they planted years ago. Being somewhat of a naturalist they can all their own fruits and make preserves. Last year the three Asian Pear trees they planted began to produce fruit. And I mean produce. Although they make a nice preserve. and their jelly is great. Asian pairs are not good for canning. They become pear sauce. Or so the tree owner tells me. Turns out one tree would have been more than enough for their needs. 

Even after they gave away Pears by the peck they were still inundated with pears. My brewing friend and I went to the orchard after being told we could have all we would like. In minutes we gathered two bushels of the nicest well ripened pears ever. Plump juicy pears thet looked like apples. Sweet as the honey we would use to set the specific gravity to our desired level. After washing and coring them we had 67 pounds of pears. Rather than Juice them we ran them through a grinder. placing the pulp into 3 fruit bags. Not quite enough to use my 80 gallon stainless fermenter. So we grabbed three 8 gallon buckets to each we added a fruit bag and 1/3 of the juice from the grind. then mixed 3 quarts of honey to each 5 gallons of water giving us a specific gravity of 1.080 and added 3 Tbs. Pectic enzyme. 1.5 Tbs. yeast nutrient, 1/2 tsp potassium metabisulphite, And enough Acid blend to bring the TA. to .55% then checker the SG again the fruit brought the SG to 1.087 :thumbsup: and 2 K1-V1116 yeast per bucket

Now all I have to do Is watch and wait.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm no help with the pear melomel but it definitely sounds good.


----------



## Gumpy (Mar 30, 2016)

Have not done a pear melomel, but did do a dry pear wine awhile back. Didn't really care for it. 

Sounds like your numbers are good. I would probably add some acid blend, and maybe back sweeten in the end.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Gumpy said:


> Have not done a pear melomel, but did do a dry pear wine awhile back. Didn't really care for it.
> 
> Sounds like your numbers are good. I would probably add some acid blend, and maybe back sweeten in the end.


 I did not add acid blend. I find that fruit mead does best with TA of .55% to .60 as many honeys seem to increase acidity as they ferment. I like the nice mouth feel provided by acidity but not to hip on the sourness of too much acid. 

Thus far all is going well, Although the pears do have an odd odor while fermenting. Not at all refreshing like most ferments. Racked to secondary's yesterday with a SG of 1.012


----------

